# Container Ship



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Someone posted this on facebook. I think it was taken off Staten Island.








-Art


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Looks like it is sinking. Hope thats not the case though, my new Athearn U50 could be on it.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Probably partially loaded, and not yet water-ballasted. Sometimes, they keep the stern trimmed down to keep the propellers immersed / efficient.

The "ramped" stacking of the containers is typical, from a helm-station visibility standpoint ... gotta see something off of the bow, even if it takes a mile or two to swerve out of its way!

TJ


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

It's just getting up on plane LOL. I wonder how many chinese made model trains are on there.
-Art


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Looks to me like it has run aground. So I looked around a little about the ship to see if it did run aground but found that it was just light balast. Here is some more pics and some info on this ship

http://www.containership-info.com/vessel_9303807.html

If any of you want to add a containership to their dock I know where you can get a close to N scale ship (close enough to fit perfectly).

http://www.westbourne-model.co.uk/sydney-star-3722-0.html

This is an R/C model that is one of my favorites. I have one in my fleet and it looks really good on the water and it is fun to drive. It has bow and stern thrusters that allow it to turn on its center line and also transverse sideways.

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Massey said:


> ... but found that it was just light balast.


Quite common. Did you read my comment above?



tjcruiser said:


> Probably partially loaded, and not yet water-ballasted. Sometimes, they keep the stern trimmed down to keep the propellers immersed / efficient.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Yes I did read what you said TJ but the bow really looks high out of the water even with all those containers on board. Where I have lived there are deep harbors so there is no need to run light like that it is just not something I am used to seeing. 

Now speaking of running aground has any one seen this?

http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/video/2011/oct/13/rena-oil-container-new-zealand-video

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Massey,

I've been reading about the ship, but that's the first video footage I've seen. A real shame for the environment over there. I lived in New Zealand for a while, and it really is the most beautiful place one can imagine. I do hope the cleanup goes as efficiently as possible.

TJ


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I agree although I have not lived there. Lucky for them the oil is heavy oil which makes cleanup a little easier than other lighter grades of oil. Diesel, JP5 and other light oils would evaporate before getting to shore. 

Hopefully they can get the fuel off the ship before the whole thing breaks in two. The crack in the side of the ship like that tells me that the keel has already been broken so there is not much chance that the ship could be refloated. Let hope the weather will allow them to resume pumping soon.

Massey


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, the ship is toast.

Why do you say that the heavy bunker oil is an easier clean than a light oil? ...

We had a ship ground on a reef off of RI some years ago. Cut the bottom open, and spilled quite a bit of home heating fuel ... very light stuff. Fortunately, most of it evaporated over the course of a few weeks, and lasting impact on the environment was minimal.

TJ


----------

